# News & Current Events > World News & Affairs >  Kim Jong Un in 'vegetative' state following surgical procedure: Japanese media report

## jct74

> North Korea's Kim Jong Un in a 'vegetative' state following surgical procedure: Japanese media report
> 
> by Zachary Halaschak
> April 25, 2020
> 
> A report has emerged that North Korean leader Kim Jong Un fell into a vegetative state after receiving heart surgery.
> 
> The report, which was from the Japanese magazine Shukan Gendai, further compounds the mystery of where the nations leader has been since April 11. A member of the Chinese team of experts dispatched to North Korea allegedly told the magazine about Kims condition.
> 
> ...


https://www.washingtonexaminer.com/n...e-media-report

----------


## dannno

Heart attack gun?

----------


## Created4

But Trump already said it was CNN Fake News. Do the Japanese have better intelligence than the U.S.?

----------


## dannno

I looked up his diet a few days ago, because my brainwashed leftist friends are like "oh, well it's no surprise he died, look how fat he was, he probably ate french fries all day"

He was 36 years old. I see a lot of fat people out there living well past 36, so it would seem like at least a little bit of a surprise.. what are the odds of him being the one who dies that young? 

So, his diet seems to consist of cheese - lots of cheese - sushi - cristal (champagne), whiskey and cognac - coffee - kobe beef - salami, prosciutto, ham - designer cigarettes

They don't list it, but I also imagine he ate a lot of rice. That's the only way I can figure he was so overweight. You aren't going to get overweight eating cheese, sushi, kobe beef and cured meats. You need carbs. Did he eat a lot of sugar or desserts? They didn't list it, but maybe. Sugary soda? 

So clearly he didn't have the healthiest diet, but honestly it looks like a healthier diet that 80% of Americans.

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

> I looked up his diet a few days ago, because my brainwashed leftist friends are like "oh, well it's no surprise he died, look how fat he was, he probably ate french fries all day"
> 
> He was 36 years old. I see a lot of fat people out there living well past 36, so it would seem like at least a little bit of a surprise.. what are the odds of him being the one who dies that young? 
> 
> So, his diet seems to consist of cheese - lots of cheese - sushi - cristal (champagne), whiskey and cognac - coffee - kobe beef - salami, prosciutto, ham - designer cigarettes
> 
> They don't list it, but I also imagine he ate a lot of rice. That's the only way I can figure he was so overweight. You aren't going to get overweight eating cheese, sushi, kobe beef and cured meats. You need carbs. Did he eat a lot of sugar or desserts? They didn't list it, but maybe. Sugary soda? 
> 
> So clearly he didn't have the healthiest diet, but honestly it looks like a healthier diet that 80% of Americans.


Also stress

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Un's train has been spotted at a seaside resort.

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world...st/ar-BB13bLQ7

U.S. officials said Monday they were told of Kim’s condition after the surgery, though they were unsure of his current health. President Donald Trump on Thursday cast doubt about a CNN report saying the North Korean leader was very ill. Officials with the National Security Council at the White House declined to comment on Saturday.

Analysts at 38 North, a website devoted to analysis of North Korea, said a train probably belong to Kim has been parked at the railway station that serves the private compound in Wonsan since at least April 21. Wonsan is about 230 kilometers (143 miles) from Pyongyang.

“Imagery indicates the train arrived sometime before April 21 and was still present on April 23, when it appeared to be repositioned for departure,” the analysts said. “There was no indication when that departure might take place.”

----------


## RonZeplin

NK is very fortunate to have a leader that is a vegetable, unfortunately the USA has a president who is working 24/7/365 to destroy America.  

 366 days a year in 2020, it's a leap year.

----------


## Anti Globalist

So who becomes Leader of NK if Un Dies?

----------


## 69360

> So who becomes Leader of NK if Un Dies?


Probably the sister. But you just never know, the world is a mess right now. If NK becomes a failed state, I am sure there is a contingency plan to go in and secure the nukes.

----------


## KEEF

Interesting...



> _BREAKING NEWS_*N. KOREA DICTATORKIM JONG-UN REPORTEDLY DEAD ...After Botched Heart Surgery*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4/25/2020 10:33 AM PT*
> 
> 
> ...


https://amp.tmz.com/2020/04/25/north...mpression=true

----------


## Anti Globalist

> Probably the sister. But you just never know, the world is a mess right now. If NK becomes a failed state, I am sure there is a contingency plan to go in and secure the nukes.


I didn't know he even had a sister.

----------


## trey4sports

It will be an interesting couple of days. It looks like about half of the reports are claiming the dear leader is dead and the other half are claiming he is incapacitated. I believe his only remaining brother (after he ordered the death of his brother Kim Jong Nam) is Kim Jong Chol. Chol is not involved in politics so it will be interesting to see if he assumes the head of the DPRK or if there is some type of coup.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> It will be an interesting couple of days. It looks like about half of the reports are claiming the dear leader is dead and the other half are claiming he is incapacitated. I believe his only remaining brother (after he ordered the death of his brother Kim Jong Nam) is Kim Jong Chol. Chol is not involved in politics so it will be interesting to see if he assumes the head of the DPRK or if there is some type of coup.


Un has a sister, so if he is truly dead she will be the one that takes over.

----------


## RonZeplin

> Un has a sister, so if he is truly dead she will be the one that takes over.


Yes the Dragon Lady, the equivalent of Ivanka very close to Dear Leader, Hillary.   



It's a Big Club, and you ain't in it.

----------


## sparebulb

> Yes the Dragon Lady, the equivalent of Ivanka very close to Dear Leader, Hillary.


My money is on Kim's sister being a better person than either of these JAP's.

----------


## Sammy



----------


## Matt Collins

The new North Korean head of state has the most powerful weapon in the world.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

> It will be an interesting couple of days. It looks like about half of the reports are claiming the dear leader is dead and the other half are claiming he is incapacitated.


I think if you are dead, you are also incapacitated.

Additionally, I'm betting the doctor that performed the botched surgery is dead too.

----------


## euphemia

> I didn't know he even had a sister.


She represented North Korea at the Olympics in PyeongChang as a dignitary.

----------


## Anti Globalist

> She represented North Korea at the Olympics in PyeongChang as a dignitary.


Makes sense why I've never heard of her then.  Olympics isn't something that I pay attention to.

----------


## susano

> The new North Korean head of state has the most powerful weapon in the world.


What is it?

----------


## euphemia

> Makes sense why I've never heard of her then.  Olympics isn't something that I pay attention to.


I believe he has several siblings and some children.  This sister is the one he seems to prefer.

----------


## trey4sports

> I think if you are dead, you are also incapacitated.
> 
> Additionally, I'm betting the doctor that performed the botched surgery is dead too.


But you can be incapacitated and not dead.

----------


## Matt Collins

> What is it?


Here is a hint... she can control roughly half the global population with it.

----------


## RJB

> Here is a hint... she can control roughly half the global population with it.


Is she an Insta-Thot?

----------


## susano

> Here is a hint... she can control roughly half the global population with it.


Are speaking about something on or part of her physical person or a military armament?

----------


## Anti Globalist

> I believe he has several siblings and some children.  This sister is the one he seems to prefer.


Well his older brother doesn't involve himself in politics or else he'd be the leader of NK right now.

----------


## Working Poor

I think Kim is in his under ground bunker.

----------


## Anti Globalist

It'd be hilarious if Un's sister actually did become the new leader.  Means NK would have a female leader before the United States.

----------


## navy-vet

I just heard that he was injured in an explosion while watching a rocket test. That could be too, as they wouldn't want to admit to a fail.

----------


## navy-vet

> It'd be hilarious if Un's sister actually did become the new leader.  Means NK would have a female leader before the United States.


I remember her seemingly amazed at the display of technology that they revealed to her at the olympics. The synchronzed drone display for one. I bet that we made sure she took home a lot of respect for us. Maybe some small buzzing drones that let her know how easily she and her entourage could be taken out... It was, right after that when lil rocket man came around. if my memory serves me that is.

----------


## navy-vet



----------

